# Dachbodenfund brauchbar?



## Kr0n05 (3. April 2011)

Hey,

ich habe aufn Dachboden folgendes gefunden, kann man sowas aufwerten und vllt nutzen als Chiller? Drauf steht Kälte Klima Anlage!

Ist eig. alles dran...

Oder besser verkaufen und was anderes bauen?

Was ist sowas wert?


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (3. April 2011)

Ich kann gar nicht erkennen, was das sein soll ... das  Ding ist so verstaubt ?!
Sieht so nach nem Generator aus oder so ??
Säuber es erstmal bitte, dann hat es sowieso einen höheren Wert, falls du es verkaufen solltest ^^

Mehr kann ich nicht sagen 

LG


----------



## Rico2751988 (3. April 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das ein Kompressor für Kühlräume (kann auch falsch liegen), wenn, müsstest du den umbauen, denke nicht, dass du das Werkzeug hast. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er noch viel Wert ist aber da kann ich mich auch irren...


----------



## Kr0n05 (3. April 2011)

und genau deswegen brauche ich einen Expertenrat der solche Chiller/Kaskaden baut!


----------



## zcei (3. April 2011)

Dann wende dich doch mal vertrauensvoll an Patrickclouds


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2011)

Erstmal müßte man feststellen ob der überhaupt noch läuft, dann ob die Kühlleistung überhaupt noch gegeben ist und das Kühlmittel wohl auch getauscht werden. Sieht aus wie ein Kühlaggregat für einen kleineren Kühlraum. Das Ding könnte je nach Leistung und Alter wohl an die 1kw aus der Dose nuckeln und kann um die 70dbA laut sein. So was bekäme man vielleicht schon ab ca 190 Taler neu in der Bucht


----------



## Kr0n05 (3. April 2011)

also lohnt nicht und weg damit?


----------



## Rocksteak (4. April 2011)

Könnte man den Radiator nicht für ne Wakü benutzen? Mit anderem Lüfter, versteht sich.


----------



## Kr0n05 (4. April 2011)

auch schon übgerlegt, den könnte man schön aufwerten


----------



## SaKuL (4. April 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus, vielleicht säuberst du es mal und bringst es ans Tageslicht. Mit ordentlichen Bildern könntest du dich an Patrickclouds wenden, der kann dir weiter helfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2011)

Mal auf Funktion testen, die Leistungsdaten notieren und wenn das Teil wirklich noch gehen sollte dann würde ich das Ding in die Bucht werfen. Rein formell müßtest du das Kühlmittel absaugen lassen bevor du den Radiator anderweitig verwenden würdest.


----------



## Kr0n05 (4. April 2011)

Wie soll ich den auf Funktion überprüfen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2011)

Kein Stecker dran? Die Leistungsdaten wären mal interessant gewesen und ob das Ding auch auf 220V läuft.


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. April 2011)

auf dem verdichter ist ein typenschild 
daraus kann man sicher noch was bauen. chiller oder singlestage.
kältemittel wird da keins mehr drauf sein würd ich fast schätzen. einfach mal schauen ob das rotalockventil am sammler zugespindelt ist oder nicht.
wenn es im rücksitz ist, also ganz rausgeschraubt, dann ist es offen. wenn dann noch das rohr was an das rotalock angellötet ist offen ist , dann ist da kein kältemittel mehr drauf.


----------



## Kr0n05 (4. April 2011)

ich werde das teil mal die tage in meine wohnung holen, und sauber machen, und dann mal schauen!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. April 2011)

So ein Dachboden möcht ich auch haben wo "plötzlich" ein Chiller liegt

Das Ding mal ordentlich mit einem Kompressor durchpusten, ist ja vielleict nicht mal so alt sondern nur staubig? Sonst hätte der Vorbesitzer sich sicher keine Mühe gegeben den in den Dachboden zu schleppen..


----------



## Kr0n05 (8. April 2011)

Habe leider keine möglichkeit dazu!


----------

